# Spanish Tie



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, can someone please advise us with a problem we are experiencing regarding paperwork etc.
We have our NIE, PADRON, opened a Spanish bank account (€20,000 for 2 adults, provided 1 years International Health Ins, 5 months UK bank account statements, (£35,000) Birth certificates, passports, driving licenses, but our solicitor is saying the Police are asking for additional information?
What more do we need to do as we are completely confused .com.

HELP

Thanks,

Joanne


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joanne236 said:


> Hi, can someone please advise us with a problem we are experiencing regarding paperwork etc.
> We have our NIE, PADRON, opened a Spanish bank account (€20,000 for 2 adults, provided 1 years International Health Ins, 5 months UK bank account statements, (£35,000) Birth certificates, passports, driving licenses, but our solicitor is saying the Police are asking for additional information?
> What more do we need to do as we are completely confused .com.
> 
> ...


Your solicitor should know what additional information they are asking for!

Driving licences aren't a requirement.

When did you apply, & if since the end of last year, do the bank account, padrón & health insurance show that you were living in Spain in 2020?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

What are they asking for? Are you applying under new regulations or old...


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks both for getting back to me.
The solicitor says they want (what we can figure out) the same info we've already provided, bank statements & private health insurance?
We applied for everything before brexit and were registered on the Padron, our apartment etc. from October 2020 and we're just waiting an appointment for finger print which is why we are confused?

Maybe our solicitor is the one who is confused?


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

P.S. we've sent this information in English and Spanish format as per their request....twice...!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The phrase "why get a dog and bark yourself" springs to mind. Im referring to your lawyer who shoukd have firstly got everything in order before submitting it. Thats why lawyers exist. To make a watertight case. Or at least now be very very specific whats missing.

Id go back and say "why didn't you tell me this before?" and "what do we need exactly?"

Is this a Spanish abogado specialising in immigration or an English "solicitor" charging the earth and pretending they know it all?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joanne236 said:


> Hi, can someone please advise us with a problem we are experiencing regarding paperwork etc.
> We have our NIE, PADRON, opened a Spanish bank account (€20,000 for 2 adults, provided 1 years International Health Ins, 5 months UK bank account statements, (£35,000) Birth certificates, passports, driving licenses, but our solicitor is saying the Police are asking for additional information?
> What more do we need to do as we are completely confused .com.
> 
> ...


Depends where in Spain, but Alicante wanted stamped and signed bank statements dating back 3 months showing continuous usage and with a min of €9000 maintained in each one. You also had to provide a letter from the bank confirming you were the account holder.
Health care, the full policy in Spanish, the certificates again in Spanish, we also supplied (digitally) the healthcare card you should have.

Alicante didn't want to know about anything we had in the Uk just that everything was in Spanish from Spain.

Your solicitor should have been aware of this, ours pointed all this out to us in June last year (we applied in Nov after having been here 3 months)

Ah. You have a joint account! You may also need a copy of your wedding cert translated and Apostled (we didn't bother and applied with separate bank accounts due to Barbados not being willing to send a copy of ours to us, that and the wife was born in Africa)

You don't need Birth certs anyway, just full copies of your passport (every page) so they can check any visa's you might have.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Barriej said:


> Depends where in Spain, but Alicante wanted stamped and signed bank statements dating back 3 months showing continuous usage and with a min of €9000 maintained in each one. You also had to provide a letter from the bank confirming you were the account holder.
> Health care, the full policy in Spanish, the certificates again in Spanish, we also supplied (digitally) the healthcare card you should have.
> 
> Alicante didn't want to know about anything we had in the Uk just that everything was in Spanish from Spain.
> ...


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Joanne236 said:


> Hi, can someone please advise us with a problem we are experiencing regarding paperwork etc.
> We have our NIE, PADRON, opened a Spanish bank account (€20,000 for 2 adults, provided 1 years International Health Ins, 5 months UK bank account statements, (£35,000) Birth certificates, passports, driving licenses, but our solicitor is saying the Police are asking for additional information?
> What more do we need to do as we are completely confused .com.
> 
> ...


Be aware, here in Spain there is always 1 more bit of paper. Check out You Tube “Spanish Paperwork” . Just a little light relief whilst you get to grips with this. Good Luck


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> The phrase "why get a dog and bark yourself" springs to mind. Im referring to your lawyer who shoukd have firstly got everything in order before submitting it. Thats why lawyers exist. To make a watertight case. Or at least now be very very specific whats missing.
> 
> Id go back and say "why didn't you tell me this before?" and "what do we need exactly?"
> 
> Is this a Spanish abogado specialising in immigration or an English "solicitor" charging the earth and pretending they know it all?


Hi again, it's a Spanish solicitor, Imont Legal. We originally went over to, as we thought, complete on all the paperwork but it ended up being just the Padron, Bank account and power of attorney so they could do everything for us, but not the Police part as they couldn't get an appointment for 3 weeks and we had to return to the UK as we have Great Dane. She said when we needed to come back for the fingerprint it wouldn't be a problem with the covid restrictions as we had residencia???


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Depends where in Spain, but Alicante wanted stamped and signed bank statements dating back 3 months showing continuous usage and with a min of €9000 maintained in each one. You also had to provide a letter from the bank confirming you were the account holder.
> Health care, the full policy in Spanish, the certificates again in Spanish, we also supplied (digitally) the healthcare card you should have.
> 
> Alicante didn't want to know about anything we had in the Uk just that everything was in Spanish from Spain.
> ...


Hi, we aren't married and they never said we had to have separate bank accounts, in fact they drove us to the bank and helped us open the joint account so really its still a mystery as to what they want.
Guess a phone call is needed for clarification on Monday.
I will keep everyone posted and fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joanne236 said:


> Hi again, it's a Spanish solicitor, Imont Legal. We originally went over to, as we thought, complete on all the paperwork but it ended up being just the Padron, Bank account and power of attorney so they could do everything for us, but not the Police part as they couldn't get an appointment for 3 weeks and we had to return to the UK as we have Great Dane. She said when we needed to come back for the fingerprint it wouldn't be a problem with the covid restrictions as we had residencia???


Lawyers can submit all online. Was it all done in 2020 or 2021 (padrón, application etc)!?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joanne236 said:


> Hi again, it's a Spanish solicitor, Imont Legal. We originally went over to, as we thought, complete on all the paperwork but it ended up being just the Padron, Bank account and power of attorney so they could do everything for us, but not the Police part as they couldn't get an appointment for 3 weeks and we had to return to the UK as we have Great Dane. She said when we needed to come back for the fingerprint it wouldn't be a problem with the covid restrictions as we had residencia???


That sounds odd.

Our paperwork was submitted online by the solicitor because first applications have a 3 step application (you could go yourself with the paperwork) or file online. And I think if done through a solicitor etc it had to be online only (might be wrong).

After 2 weeks of submitting you would have received a notification of a successful application (there would have been a number attached to this) and this is your proof. But it sounds like you may not have this.
Fingerprint appointments here in alicante are taking around 3 to 4 months to get (they are issued in the morning and you have to grab one before it goes) 
We applied in Nov and have just got our appointments for the fingerprint for next Friday. 

If the solicitor has told you that you have 'residencia' then they should have the notice of a successful application. And you need to demand this.
Because Im afraid you wont get back into the country without that because there wont be anything official to show the immigration people.


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> Lawyers can submit all online. Was it all done in 2020 or 2021 (padrón, application etc)!?


Hi, we were over and completed Padron, bank account and NIE in December 2020 but we had to come home for the dog. We received an email on 28th December saying the application was completed on 28th December for the TIE and just needed an appointment for the Police but they were so busy we would have to wait but that we had residencia, so we're now puzzled that 2 months later they're requesting what we can only decipher from the email, Health Ins and bank statements again.


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

So Paul received an email (he's just found it 🙄) with attached copies of Recibo De Presentación en Oficina de Registro for us both.
Is this just the application?


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

So this is the email we recieved today:
Good Morning,

I have been contacted by the police to ask for the following additional documentation. Please can you send this urgently for both of you


Health insurance, public or private, contracted in Spain or in another country, which provides coverage in Spain during the period of residence in Spain during their period of residence equivalent to that provided by the National Health System.
Availability sufficient resources, for themselves and for the members of their family, so as not to become a burden on the social assistance system in Spain during their period of residence, taking into consideration the following Spain during their period of residence, with sufficient accreditation for the fulfilment of this requirement being considered sufficient for the having resources that are greater than the amount established each year by the General State Budget Law to generate the right to receive a non-contributory benefit. generate the right to receive a non-contributory benefit, taking into account the personal and family situation of the person concerned. send 6 months bank statements from the uk and Spain
 

Un Saludo / Kind Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It sounds like the extranjeria hasn't yet approved your application, so you are at stage 1 of your application. You said you have 5-month UK bank statement and Spanish statement, but they are asking for 6 months. Sometimes they want to see regular income rather than a set amount in the account. For health insurance, you need a paid-up one year policy with no co-payment (excess) and exclusions, and must cover you fully while in Spain. Does your international policy fully meet the requirements? You can't yet return to Spain as your application hasn't been approved, so contact your lawyer, ask exact details of what they are asking, then scan and email across, which your lawyer can then email across and hopefully you get favourable resolution. Your lawyer can then make fingerprinting appointments, and you can fly over to attend and then wait a further few months to collect your TIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joanne236 said:


> So this is the email we recieved today:
> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been contacted by the police to ask for the following additional documentation. Please can you send this urgently for both of you
> ...


Until such time as you recieve a favourable reply, you don't have the right to residency in Spain, so until then, you can't return. 

Did you take out health insurance while you were here in December? Dated to start before 2021?

As Joppa says, simply having a bank account isn't enough. _The extranjerías now seem to be looking for clear proof that people have been actually, & legally, living in Spain before the end of 2020,_ & we're hearing of refusals for health insurance not starting in 2020 for example, since it's a requirement of living here legally.

Submitting evidence of a spanking new Spanish bank account with no movements & a UK one which shows lots of 'daily living' movements, isn't likely to convince the funcionario.

Some who have had mountains of other proof have also been refused. Residencia

Appeals will be starting around now, as refusals are given. Time will tell how they play out. This is a brand new situation, so it's impossible to predict.


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi you wonderful people,

Thank you all for your advise of late with our problem. Upon speaking with our Spanish solicitor today, she has confirmed that it is the Health Insurance that is holding us up.
We took private insurance with Cigna on 12/12/20. They have sent certificates stating (in Spanish) we are covered for medical care and hospitalisation in accordance with their policy terms and conditions with no exclusions with 325000 GBP limit per person, per year.

Cigna do not provide the Customer Care guide (which details what we get and how much per condition we are covered for) in Spanish and they've never had to provide this for expats before?

Can anyone suggest a Health Insurance which will be acceptable for residency in Finestrat by the Spanish Consulate?

Sorry to be a pain

Many thanks
Joanne


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

P.s. we were living in Finestrat Spain from 01/10/20 until 21/12/20 when we had to return to sort out our house etc here before the permanent move. 
We have a 1 year lease on an apartment in Valencia from this date onwards, all paid up in advance so we've really splashed out some big bucks on the say of our solicitor stating we had residency (clearly we dont yet as it's only at the application process)

So annoying and frustrating to say the least!!

Cheers 
Joanne


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joanne236 said:


> P.s. we were living in Finestrat Spain from 01/10/20 until 21/12/20 when we had to return to sort out our house etc here before the permanent move.
> We have a 1 year lease on an apartment in Valencia from this date onwards, all paid up in advance so we've really splashed out some big bucks on the say of our solicitor stating we had residency (clearly we dont yet as it's only at the application process)
> 
> So annoying and frustrating to say the least!!
> ...


try these people.

www.beneficialinsuranceinspain.com
00442033938729
966890110

They are ok. Came recommended by our solicitor. Didn't use them though as the bank did us a deal.

We used Aegon.es who will send everything by email but they don't speak english when you phone. Suppose the Uk Aegon may be able to help.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joanne236 said:


> P.s. we were living in Finestrat Spain from 01/10/20 until 21/12/20 when we had to return to sort out our house etc here before the permanent move.
> We have a 1 year lease on an apartment in Valencia from this date onwards, all paid up in advance so we've really splashed out some big bucks on the say of our solicitor stating we had residency (clearly we dont yet as it's only at the application process)
> 
> So annoying and frustrating to say the least!!
> ...


Your insurance has to cover everything, including pre existing conditions with no limits whatsoever and so exclusions or compartments on your part. 

I can highly recommend sanitas which i have and they cover anything (even agreed to cover my sleep apnea diagnosed last year, and forever with no penalties) but i didn't take itnfor residency as im covered by the Spanish social security. For me it was for the convenience. 

Im sure others here will advise on what they have.


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. Just out of interest, how much approximately should the 1 year health insurance cost on average per person, with no exclusions, conditions or deductions/co-payments ?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Joanne236 said:


> Thanks guys. Just out of interest, how much approximately should the 1 year health insurance cost on average per person, with no exclusions, conditions or deductions/co-payments ?


I would say from around 50 euro/month so around 600 euro a year? You will pay more if you have pre-existing conditions to be covered.


----------



## Joanne236 (Mar 5, 2021)

Joppa said:


> I would say from around 50 euro/month so around 600 euro a year? You will pay more if you have pre-existing conditions to be covered.


Wow, that's considerably less than we have paid, £1, 010 each for the year 😯


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is with Spanish company with policies available in Spain. Sanitas is a well-known health insurer.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

There are a lot of "English" insurance companies/brokers who sell over-priced policies with often very limited cover. It´s not just the price that you need to look at but also the range of doctors they work with. The main ones such as Adeslas, Sanitas etc tend to have the biggest list of doctors.

I pay 40 euros a month but that is a fixed deal through my husbands work with Sanitas. Before that we were paying slightly higher with Adeslas but as Joppa said, for a healthy person of working age I would expect around 600 a year to be an average price for a good cover with no exclusions or copagos.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Joanne236 said:


> Wow, that's considerably less than we have paid, £1, 010 each for the year 😯


...... sorry to point this out, but you may have to find one who will provide you with a December 2020 start date for cover; there are already reports of people being refused residency for having health insurance starting after 31/12/20 thereby not living here 'legally' before the end of the transition period.

As others have said above - no limits, no excess (co-payments) - think NHS level of cover. Slightly grey area for preexisting conditions or policy exclusions as these may make the 'all covering' requirement difficult to substantiate ... lots depend on the office issuing your decision, and maybe even the person reviewing 'paperwork' submitted on the day.

We are in our late 50s, pay €49/month with Provision Medica for their top level policy which more that covers the requirements of Residencia. ProvMed are more Andalusia based than the other bigger companies such as Sanitas or DKV - both of which wanted c€85.month for the same level cover for us & our circumstances.

Good luck!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Localizer said:


> ...... sorry to point this out, but you may have to find one who will provide you with a December 2020 start date for cover; there are already reports of people being refused residency for having health insurance starting after 31/12/20 thereby not living here 'legally' before the end of the transition period.
> 
> As others have said above - no limits, no excess (co-payments) - think NHS level of cover. Slightly grey area for preexisting conditions or policy exclusions as these may make the 'all covering' requirement difficult to substantiate ... lots depend on the office issuing your decision, and maybe even the person reviewing 'paperwork' submitted on the day.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt anyone will "back date" an insurance policy to be honest. That would have all sorts of implications for the insurers in terms of the waiting periods that are always in place for certain sicknesses.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Localizer said:


> ...... sorry to point this out, but you may have to find one who will provide you with a December 2020 start date for cover; there are already reports of people being refused residency for having health insurance starting after 31/12/20 thereby not living here 'legally' before the end of the transition period.
> 
> As others have said above - no limits, no excess (co-payments) - think NHS level of cover. Slightly grey area for preexisting conditions or policy exclusions as these may make the 'all covering' requirement difficult to substantiate ... lots depend on the office issuing your decision, and maybe even the person reviewing 'paperwork' submitted on the day.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be pedantic, but just in case the OP wants to look them up, the company is actually called Pr*e*vision Medica. We were insured with them for 12 years before cancelling our policy at the end of last year (not because of any dissatisfaction with them, just felt we could now rely on our public health cover). Unless they have changed their policy, however, are you aware of the cost limit they impose on "prosthetics"? That doesn't mean just things like artificial limbs, it also means anything like knee or hip replacement joints, or replacement heart valves. I could have fallen foul of the latter when I had heart surgery in 2018, if my own valve had not been able to be repaired (which it was). If I'd needed a replacement it would have cost me €4k. Lots of other companies have similar limits, I would not want to single out Prevision Medica.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Not trying to be pedantic, but just in case the OP wants to look them up, the company is actually called Pr*e*vision Medica. We were insured with them for 12 years before cancelling our policy at the end of last year (not because of any dissatisfaction with them, just felt we could now rely on our public health cover). Unless they have changed their policy, however, are you aware of the cost limit they impose on "prosthetics"? That doesn't mean just things like artificial limbs, it also means anything like knee or hip replacement joints, or replacement heart valves. I could have fallen foul of the latter when I had heart surgery in 2018, if my own valve had not been able to be repaired (which it was). If I'd needed a replacement it would have cost me €4k. Lots of other companies have similar limits, I would not want to single out Prevision Medica.


Good point. Begs the question if one with such limits would be accepted for residencia. I am guessing not because obviously they have to be without exclusions and if someone needed a new heart valve and the insurance would not pay the full amount, thus potentially leaving the person a "burdon on the state" (or with a lasting limp!).


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Not trying to be pedantic, but just in case the OP wants to look them up, the company is actually called Pr*e*vision Medica. We were insured with them for 12 years before cancelling our policy at the end of last year (not because of any dissatisfaction with them, just felt we could now rely on our public health cover). Unless they have changed their policy, however, are you aware of the cost limit they impose on "prosthetics"? That doesn't mean just things like artificial limbs, it also means anything like knee or hip replacement joints, or replacement heart valves. I could have fallen foul of the latter when I had heart surgery in 2018, if my own valve had not been able to be repaired (which it was). If I'd needed a replacement it would have cost me €4k. Lots of other companies have similar limits, I would not want to single out Prevision Medica.


... Thanks for correcting my spelling. I'm not singling them out - merely, as others have done, saying what we are paying and who we use. I can also confirm that within the last 12 months their cover was sufficient to secure our residencia.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> Good point. Begs the question if one with such limits would be accepted for residencia. I am guessing not because obviously they have to be without exclusions and if someone needed a new heart valve and the insurance would not pay the full amount, thus potentially leaving the person a "burdon on the state" (or with a lasting limp!).


Ours has a limit to the amounts covered for certain treatments and was accepted by Alicante in November 2020.
The policy has to state the reasons for the exclusions and ours stated that heart valves and other internal replacements would only be covered if there were no previous issues of the same from any family member (I told them my Dad had a heart attack 30 years ago and was told that would not affect the policy)
Replacement limbs are usually not fully covered but you will get what a 'normal' person would get from the general available healthcare (i.e., plastic limb not a nice shiny metal one)

As to another post, its not possible to get healthcare back dated as the policies run 1st Jan to 31st Dec and even if you start the policy on 1st Dec its only for the month.

I think this and the any other document dated near to the end of Dec 2020 will raise questions. And possibly a negative decision. 

The OP cannot prove residence before the end of the year as they arrived in early Dec and left 2 weeks later. Thats not residence unfortunately.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Barriej said:


> The OP cannot prove residence before the end of the year as they arrived in early Dec and left 2 weeks later. Thats not residence unfortunately.


I think this has to be true. People now applying have to demonstrate that they were living in spain before. A 2 week trip in December to return home for the dog or whatever reason will probably be viewed as someone who was just on holiday or here to quickly secure an option for the future. 

My opinion only.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> I think this has to be true. People now applying have to demonstrate that they were living in spain before. A 2 week trip in December to return home for the dog or whatever reason will probably be viewed as someone who was just on holiday or here to quickly secure an option for the future.
> 
> My opinion only.


Have to agree. 

With the application process in Alicante, we arrived in mid August and were told that we could not apply for the TIE until we had 3 months of traceable movements from our Spanish bank accounts (hence the 3 months stamped and signed bank statements) Im assuming 6 months from the Uk may be Ok to prove income, but doesn't prove 'living here'. Nor does dumping a large sum into the bank either.
Our healthcare was started in March last year as we were due to arrive in mid June. But didn't because of Covid. Again only starting your healthcare in Dec 2020 says nothing.

The padron is another point (either here or one of the other forums had someone who had been in Spain for some time but could not get a padron dated before 2021) Alicante declined that residency application. *although if you want to quote the rules over the application, the padron is not mentioned as a proof of residence, because you are not supposed to be on it until you have residency *one of those catch 22 situations of course, if Alicante says you need it, then even if not a legal requirement, you need it...

In the local press there are still adverts saying we can get your residency and swap driving licences. I just wonder how many people will end up paying €150 or so each just to find out they have now missed the boat?

And with regard to the fingerprint appointment, the OP said their lawyer gave them a 3 week window for the appointment. Thats rubbish because they were not processing first time applications for the fingerprint in December, jus those wanting to change from the old system to the TIE. Our appointments have taken 4 months and I know of a couple of people who are still waiting.
Ours are on Friday and we have been asked to take an updated Padron (that was fun this morning, have to go back tomorrow to collect it)

Alicante seems to be the hardest area to get residency and Im wondering why? 
Valencia is the community with the largest Uk immigrant population, some 85,000 in fact and probably another 10 thousand unregistered (those figures were from Nov 2019).

Almost makes you think they don't really want any more.

And again all this is just my opinion.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Barriej said:


> Almost makes you think they don't really want any more.


Well, it certainly doesn't do much to support the much-quoted prediction that Spain will have to change the rules for would-be British applicants for residency because their economy won't survive without them.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm certainly not saying that the experiences of other posters is not true, but the 3 months bank statements requirement is a total misinterpretation of the requirement to register as an EU national in Spain if intending to stay more than 90 days.
Nowhere does it say, or has it said that you have to have been living in Spain for 90 days, neither to register as an EU citizen, nor to get a TIE under the WA terms.
If I was the OP and refused for the short time of being a resident before 31st December I would challenge that. It is clear that they made the efforts to take up legal residence with the funds and insurances required. The fact that Spain took too long to tell them that adjustments were required to the efforts made shouldn't preclude them from being able to correct the non-compliances.
That said, ignorance of the rules is no excuse for not complying so the medical cover might be a tricky one, true that no new provider will back date a new policy, but I wonder if the existing provider will adjust the coverage under the existing policy and wrtie to confirm that the existing policy (December 2020) has been amended to become compliant?
That would seem a lot safer than scrapping the old policy and starting a new one "out of time".


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't do much to support the much-quoted prediction that Spain will have to change the rules for would-be British applicants for residency because their economy won't survive without them.


Agree. The thing is, as I've said so many times, why should they be bending rules. Mine was a simple swap and was a breeze (apart from thr fact the scanner couldn't read my fingerprints which the woman found hilarious and told me its ok to go and murder someone now!) but ample opportunity was given.

So. Its logic...
1.already in system, show up and upgrade if you want.
2.not in system, you've had ample time to sort your affairs out
3.show up now, or even very last minute with some muddled story, a newly opened bank account, no padron history and a recently contracted health insurance (and recent time in uk) claiming "but I live here and am a beneficiary of the withdrawal agreement" and they are bound to say "prove it beyond all doubt"

The UK have made life far more difficult and not just now, but since the launch of the settled scam, causing stress to countless legal residents from the eu!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I'm certainly not saying that the experiences of other posters is not true, but the 3 months bank statements requirement is a total misinterpretation of the requirement to register as an EU national in Spain if intending to stay more than 90 days.
> Nowhere does it say, or has it said that you have to have been living in Spain for 90 days, neither to register as an EU citizen, nor to get a TIE under the WA terms.



Agreed what it does say though is the following (this is taken from the Spanish WA paperwork.) for first time applicants ONLY.


With regard to the documentation to be provided, this is determined by Order PRE/1490/2012 and is as follows:
In any case
❖ Document application print (Form EX20)
Valid and current passport. If it is expired, a copy of the application and the renewal application shall be provided.
❖ Documentation attesting that he resided in Spain before 31/12/2020 or, if later, that he falls within the scope of the Agreement


Persons who do not engage in emplyment in Spain
Documentation attesting to the fulfilment of two conditions:

❖ Health insurance, public or private contracted in Spain or in another country, provided that it provides coverage in Spain during its period of residence equivalent to that provided by the National Health System.
❖ In any event, pensioners shall be deemed to fulfil this condition if they certify, by means of the corresponding certification, that they are entitled to health care from the State for which they receive their pension.
❖ Provision of sufficient resources, for themselves and for members of their families, not to become a burden on the social assistance of Spain during their period of residence.

While you are correct, as usual as we all know (and Ive had my share as a first time applicant) what the wording says and what you get asked for are 2 totally different kettles of fish.

Although the words. *Documentation attesting that he resided in Spain before 31/12/2020 *Could mean multiple things and Bank statements would be the most logical things to ask for.
Since the rule changes in July last year for the new TIE. Alicante have been demanding the stuff I listed and have been turning people away, no point arguing about it really. 

This all came from our solicitor who has more experience than me (in fact I contacted 2 others who told me the same thing). 
Im assuming they know their job just as I wouldn't expect them to tell me how to repair Jewellery.

And while I like a nice argument, if the upshot is 'go back to the Uk then' Im going to get whatever paperwork is asked of me. 

People were turning up to the offices in Malaga with €600 a month and UK bank statements and were OK.
Alicante wanted €9000 in the bank, maintained and with regular outgoings and incoming and 3 months of statements.

Who is correct? Both I suppose as the paperwork makes no definite mention of any amount or length of time it had to be there.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The standout line from the above is *"Health insurance, public or private contracted in Spain or in another country, provided that it provides coverage in Spain during its period of residence equivalent to that provided by the National Health System."*

By definition that automatically rules out any policy which limits cover in any way whatsoever or imposes co-payments or excesses.

Frankly I doubt there are any providers who provide policies which would stand up to full scrutiny, it would be like writing open cheques and no insurer who wants to stay solvent will do that!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Joanne236 said:


> Thanks guys. Just out of interest, how much approximately should the 1 year health insurance cost on average per person, with no exclusions, conditions or deductions/co-payments ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I paid €1050 for PHI for my residency application last year, 62 years old, no pre exisiting (Asssa)

I would seek advice from Babelia, who are an organisation paid by UK government to assist UK citizens with their residency applications in Spain. Their assistance is free...... Asociación Babelia

Good luck.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

trotter58 said:


> Hi, I paid €1050 for PHI for my residency application last year, 62 years old, no pre exisiting (Asssa)
> 
> I would seek advice from Babelia, who are an organisation paid by UK government to assist UK citizens with their residency applications in Spain. Their assistance is free...... Asociación Babelia
> 
> Good luck.


That sounds about standard. Ours were €840 each Im 58 no issues the wife is 57 and has asthma and a knee issue but both of these are covered in our plan. Aegon.es arranged via our bank, which also gets us free travel insurance and no charges on the accounts even if we don't pay anything in.

Was quoted slightly higher by another company but chose the one we are with because they allow us to us a local doctor and the IMED in Benidorm and I don't have to contact the insurance company before going there.

The details of the policy are the things to look at before the cost. One we looked at would have meant travelling to Alicante for any treatments, even just to see doctors and it worked out at €450 a year.


----------

